# LED projector



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me some advice on LED PROJECTORS? 
They are expensive but are they cost effective


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

There are several on the market, from about $10k upward in price and sophistication. It is a relatively new technology that offers many unique benefits, depending on how the tech is implemented. Initial cost must be weighed in view of no subsequent lamp replacements being necessary. LED life spans are claimed to be quite long. The 'PhlatLight' technology used in these units haven't been around long enough to prove their long-term performance limits when used in a projector. One characteristic common among all the current models is limited light output, compared to conventionally lamped models. 

Whether you would consider them to be "cost effective" is impossible for anyone other than you to say. Especially since you provided no details relating to what you consider important in projector performance. Price must be weighed against what you value in such a device. What anyone else values is irrelevant. I suggest you do more research and wait to see what is presented at the Consumer Electronics Show in Vegas in January.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## bustedtweeter (Nov 12, 2009)

The home theater models LED projectors are bank... The mini ones are totally affordable though, but of course not home theater category. I was looking at the LG HX300 but ended up getting the AAXA M2. It's just ok to watch movies on (~50" size), but I must admit the colors look good. I got it really for the portability. Someone please review a full size 1080P LED projector!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

bustedtweeter said:


> The home theater models LED projectors are *bank...* The mini ones are totally affordable though, but of course not home theater category. I was looking at the LG HX300 but ended up getting the AAXA M2. It's just ok to watch movies on (~50" size), but I must admit the colors look good. I *got it really for the portability*. Someone *please review a full size 1080P LED projector!*


What does "bank..." mean? Certainly there is no end of low cost audio and video equipment that don't really qualify as capable home theater devices. Replication of cinema performance in the home will necessitate a certain level of expense. 

You didn't mention you wanted something portable in your opening post. Please consider being more specific when posting. Much time, effort, and confusion can be saved in the process of trying to help answer your questions.

There are numerous reviews available on the web. Just use a good search engine, such as Bing.com.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Alan Brown said:


> What does "bank..." mean?


I guess he means expensive The Vango is around or just over $10K and the Vidikron I got to see at CEDIA was $15K and these are both single chip LED driven 1080 DLP units.


----------



## sTechnical (Mar 15, 2011)

Around £500 will get you a good projector like the optoma hd600x or you could check the classifieds on here for second hand ones,ive also seen today on a well known auction site a optoma hd65 for £325 or a epson tw450 for £399..

hope this helps u..
thanks......


----------



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for not following up on some of the comments posted I will do a search on the units suggested
When I meant cost effective I suppose I was referring to lamp life over led costs
I have had a Panasonic three gun model for about 15 years and I feel that it is time to upgrade
There have always been issues with keystone and colors missing 
Must be one of the lamp’s 
I have not sat in any display rooms to look at the quality of the new technology
So I will be guided by your comments
The one thing that I do like about the old projector over the new lcd type is the picture 
The pixilated effect is not pleasing to the eye
Has this aspect of viewing technology been improved
Your comments would be appreciated
speedie


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

speedie said:


> Sorry for not following up on some of the comments posted I will do a search on the units suggested
> When I meant cost effective I suppose I was referring to lamp life over led costs
> I have had a Panasonic three gun model for about 15 years and I feel that it is time to upgrade
> There have always been issues with keystone and colors missing
> ...


When you say a "three gun" projector you lead us to believe you have a CRT projector. CRT's don't use "lamps" but red, green and blue tubes. Your comments are a bit confusing. Panasonic LCD projectors incorporate a proprietary "smoothing" technology that does a good job of rendering pixels far less noticeable, but this technique also produces a softer image. LCoS projectors have a greater fill factor and less inter-pixel matrix visible. 

One inherent problem with three chip light engines is getting the three chips to line up perfectly. Epson makes all "3LCD" light engines for their own and other licensees' projectors. The last time I attended an Epson manufacturer training, the trainer mentioned that Epson's tolerance for chip alignment was +/- one entire pixel. Most samples are better than that, but overlapping pixels will diminish image sharpness.

Single chip DLP projectors (the LED projectors you're considering are all this type) avoid pixel misalignment. The best single chip DLPs have tolerable black levels, but superior intra-image contrast and sharpness. If your screen is not overly large, the LED models available have sufficient brightness. They will also maintain their brightness much more consistently over the life of the LEDs. Screen size is primarily a function of seating distance. If you plan to sit at the appropriate distance from the screen, a smaller screen is a viable option. Image size is a relative to how much of your field of view the screen occupies, not how much space on the wall the screen takes up.

There are many elements to consider in designing a reference quality front projection system. It is a much more complex challenge than many hobbyists realize. Not sufficiently understanding imaging science, display standards, video versus film characteristics, and human perceptual factors is responsible for much confusion and misinformation in the home theater community (even among dealers). While many hobbyists are satisfied with their results, better images are obtainable from more thorough attention to detail in the design process.


----------



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

alan same name as me
you are correct in the assumption it is an old ctr machine been secondhand when i bought it it is more like 20years vintage
aliabet it is still fuctional 
my post is still da same is the new technoligy better or do i get this old beast regunned
do i spend mega on led to get a slightly better image or am i misguided
speedie


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

speedie said:


> alan same name as me
> you are correct in the assumption it is an old ctr machine been secondhand when i bought it it is more like 20years vintage
> aliabet it is still fuctional
> my post is still da same is the new technoligy better or do i get this old beast regunned
> ...


Your posts would be less difficult to follow if you would be courteous enough to observe the simple rules of the English language, such as punctuation, etc. Using spell check helps as well.

You didn't mention your model number. All CRT projectors are not alike in many regards. Here's a link to info on two models: http://www.curtpalme.com/PJSpecs_Panasonic.shtm . You would get a much better overall image from most new 1080p digital projectors, in my analysis. I was originally trained in imaging science on CRT projectors, have installed and calibrated many different models, and prefer the new technologies. The best of the nine inch CRTs, when in new condition, are spectacular displays when set up properly. They are rare.

The cost of replacing your CRT tubes would likely not be worth the effort, compared to spending the money on a new 1080p projector. There is no perfect projector. CRTs had some good points, but also some weaknesses. The new digital technologies can offer much more elaborate and precise calibration controls, are brighter, smaller, lighter, sharper, easier to set up and maintain, produce a wider color gamut, offer perfect geometry, etc. You would not have to get an LED projector to upgrade to this list of characteristics.


----------

